
Uber doesn’t want drivers to sue again, so it pushes them to arbitration - deegles
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/12/uber-doesnt-want-drivers-to-sue-again-so-it-pushes-them-to-arbitration/#p3
======
LoSboccacc
I wonder what did people expect.

Uber managed to sidestep the regulations, but can't live off injected money
forever.

The race to the bottom has just begun.

